# Are they two different species?



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

The one with rounded belly has silverish scale while the other one is more gold like. I also notice that the rounder belly one is more aggressive and do most hunting of live feeders. The gold one just wait until the feeder caught and join the feast. Do they belong to same species? I now have 4 goldies and 2 silvers btw.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

they both look like the same species. but thats just me.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Look the same. The one with the rounder belly prolly eats more.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say from that tiny photo.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The only difference i can see is a p that eats more than the other...need some close up to be sure!


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah that's what I suspected, the fat one prolly eats more. Or just different sex. Thanks guys.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> Yeah that's what I suspected, the fat one prolly eats more. Or just different sex. Thanks guys.


This is false. You can not tell the sex of a piranha through outward appearance.

I feel these are the same fish as they have the same spotting and coloring.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> Yeah that's what I suspected, the fat one prolly eats more. Or just different sex. Thanks guys.


 If they are the same the former is a much more likely scenario, the latter depends on who you talk to and has no scientific basis.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There has been alot of color variant of natts showing up recently. One turns very bonzish when it matures. The two different ones could be from a different breeders stock who is working with bronze Natt like that. Maybe the color is not regional though so im not really sure.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

also a good chance that the p on top has been bitten... i got one just like that, he's all flat on teh bottom, but if i look hard i can see the scare tissue... also he is missing the ventral fins! look to see if yours has his missing as well, then that would be a pretty good indicator of a bite


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It looks too flat to be a bite, but it's hard to tell from the picture. But I wouldn't put much money on that horse.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> It looks too flat to be a bite, but it's hard to tell from the picture. But I wouldn't put much money on that horse.


if the wond is healed, it will look quite flat... not a great pictures, but you can see what i'm talking about

or he just may be deformed

(same fish)


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks Neth, I see what you mean now.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on May 21 2003, 09:47 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks Neth, I see what you mean now.


 I thought that was a male pirana look.
















Nethius is on target, seen that type of morphology as well on more than one occasion.


----------

